# Fire hogs



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

So, does anyone else have this problem? The humans can't see the fire for furry/feathered bodies?? There is usually another Beagle and a ginger cat parked here also! The rooster just had a bath....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't understand?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I don't understand?


Humans can't sit near the fire b/c there are furry bodies hogging the heat...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine do that too, on the side and front of the wood stove


----------

